# PLC Open TIA V13



## Rauchegger (26 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich muss in meine Anlage zwei Portalachsen mit Lexium32C Servoreglern einbinden.... 
Funktionieren die PLC Open Bausteine vom TIA Portal bei allen Antrieben oder nur bei den Siemens Antrieben?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen SERVOS?


----------



## zako (26 Februar 2015)

Schau mal, ob Dein Antrieb  Profidrive- Profil unterstützt.

Ansonsten müsstest Du Deine (dürfte eine Positionier-/Gleichlaufanwendung sein) antriebsintern machen - sofern dieser das kann.
Vorteil vom Technologieobjekten in der Steuerung ist eben, dass die Sollwertgenerierung für Deine Achsen zentral in der Steuerung erfolgen. Das vereinfacht die Programmierung enorm. Aber es muss eben zueinander passen (Drive <--> Steuerung).
Wenn man einen SIEMENS -Antrieb hat, dann ist das gleich auf einander abgestimmt und auch regelungstechnisch entsprechend eingebunden.


----------



## miami (27 Februar 2015)

Wenn Du eine S7-1500 ab FW V1.6 hast und dein Umrichter das Standard Telegramm 3 oder 4 unterstützt, sollte es machbar sein.
Bei der S7-1200 müsste FW 4.1.1 erforderlich sein, vermutlich braucht die die gleichen Telegramme, weiss ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Rauchegger (2 März 2015)

Ich habe nur das Drive Profil Lexium 1 (26Byte) oder Drive Profil Lexium 2 (10Byte) zur auswahl.

Der FW der CPU ist 1.7xx


----------



## miami (2 März 2015)

Wenn die Daten so sind wie in http://berger-positec.at/files/lxm32m_profibusdpv1_manual_v105_en.pdf, Kap 3.1.1.1 beschrieben, geht's nicht, weil nur herstellerspezifische und keine Standard-Telegramme unterstützt werden. 

Hier ist (auch) der Aufbau der Standardtelegramme dargestellt: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/99682911 Seite 1904


----------



## Rauchegger (2 März 2015)

ja leider sind die Parameter wie im HB von Berger-Positec....
für step 7 v5.5 gibt es ja eine Lib von Schneider nur für TIA hab ich noch nichts gefunden bzw ist bei de HP von Schneider ein FAQ mit link dafür der aber leider nicht Funktoniert!


----------



## ChristophD (2 März 2015)

Du kannst doch die Lib für Step7 V5.5 einfach nach TIA migrieren.
Also einfaches Projekt im Step7 erstellen lib einbinden und dann nach TIA Migrieren, dann hast du sie auch im TIA Portal


----------



## Rauchegger (2 März 2015)

funktioniert das?


----------



## ChristophD (2 März 2015)

Also ich habe das schon 2mal gemacht mit FB von anderen Hersetellern, einmal mit ABB (im Siemens Forum) und einmal mit nem Schneider FB(hier im Forum).
Das sollte kein unlösbares Problem darstellen.


----------



## Rauchegger (2 März 2015)

Hab die LIB gerade nach V13 migriert....
zur weiteren vorgehensweise.. hast du nun die Lexium als Technologieobjekt angelegt und diese mit den PLC oben gesteuert ??


----------



## ChristophD (2 März 2015)

Hi,

wenn ich mich recht entsinne hab ich es genau so verwendet wie auch in Classic, also ohne TO.
Da es ein Herstellerspezifisches Telegramm ist wird das mit den TO nicht klappen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Rauchegger (2 März 2015)

hmm.. ich werde mich mal durchkämpfen! ich habe dies Anleitung http://www.berger-positec.at/files/dokulxm32s7_300_v00.pdf
aber mir fehlt der FB190 so wie ich das sehe
Hättest Du ein Beispiel zum einbinden bzw. Ansteuern?


----------



## ChristophD (2 März 2015)

Hi,

ne aktuell nicht aber das funktioniert doch genauso wie in Classic.
Die Antriebe per GSD an der CPU projektieren und die Adressen dann im FB einstellen, dann einfach im OB den FB Starten, sprich genauso wie in den Applikationsbesipielen auch vorgegeben.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Rauchegger (2 März 2015)

ich werds versuchen!!
Danke fürs erste!


----------



## Rauchegger (2 März 2015)

Hat sich erledigt die Migrierten Bausteine werden nur von S7 300/400 und nicht von der 1500er unterstützt... Ich muss mir einen anderen weg suchen!


----------



## zako (2 März 2015)

... hast Du eine Profibus- GSD?
Lege den SEND/RECEIVE Bereich fest und dann alles "händisch" ausprogrammieren. 
Das TO würde einiges vereinfachen, aber mit diesem Antrieb wird diese Variante ausscheiden.


----------



## Rauchegger (2 März 2015)

ja bin gerade dabei...

warum einfach wenn es auch anders geht....*fg*

Ich habe aber für die LXM32 eine Anleitung auf Brasilianisch gefunden die eine zeigt wie ein LXM32 in eine 1200er eingebunden wird mit MC Bausteinen von Schneider!!
http://www2.schneider-electric.com/...000/FA235975/pt_BR/nota lexium32_profibus.pdf

lg


----------



## ChristophD (3 März 2015)

Kannst du das Projekt von Schneider was du migrierthast oder die Bibliothek, im Classic Format mal hochladen?


----------



## Rauchegger (3 März 2015)

Anbei:
Classic
TIA V13
Handbücher

lg


----------



## zephyr (3 März 2015)

Hallo,

wenn es sich um ein Lexium32C handelt macht es keinen Sinn sich um GSD files oder Bibliotheken umzusehen.
Dieser Antrieb besitzt keine Feldbusschnittstelle. Er kann nur per PTI (Puls/Richtung) oder Analogsignal gesteuert werden.
Die PLCopen Bausteine im TIA Portal können somit per PTO an der S7-1200 benutzt werden.

Oder handelt es sich um ein Lexium32M mit Profibus Schnittstelle ? Dann kann ich auch weiterhelfen !


----------



## Rauchegger (3 März 2015)

So hab jetzt von Berger Positec ein Beispiel für TIA v12 und v13 ohne SP1 und nicht für die 1500er...  
Wenn Ich nun die Projektierte S7 317 auf eine 1500er migriere  müsste Ich die Bausteine übersetzen diese wiederum sind Know How und Passwortgeschütz und lassen sich nicht übersetzen...... 
hat jemand eine Idee


----------



## Rauchegger (3 März 2015)

zephyr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn es sich um ein Lexium32C handelt macht es keinen Sinn sich um GSD files oder Bibliotheken umzusehen.
> Dieser Antrieb besitzt keine Feldbusschnittstelle. Er kann nur per PTI (Puls/Richtung) oder Analogsignal gesteuert werden.
> ...



nein es ist ein Lexium32M mit DP Feldbusoption


----------



## zephyr (4 März 2015)

Hallo,

hier ein Beispielprogramm.

Viele Grüße


----------

